# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  معرفی دانشگاه علوم پایه زنجان

## moon girl

*دانشگاه تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه زنجان* (به انگلیسی: Institute for Advanced Studies in Basic Sciences) یکی از مراکزآموزش عالی در ایران است که دررشته مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات در مقطع کارشناسی و رشته‌های علوم زمین، فیزیک، ریاضی وشیمی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری به تربیت دانشجو می‌پردازد. این مرکز در سال ۱۳۷۱ با موافقت وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالی در زنجان توسط استاد یوسف ثبوتی تأسیس شد. هم اکنون دکتر حمیدرضا محمدی خالصی فرد که دانش آموخته رشته فیزیک می باشد ریاست دانشگاه را بعهده دارد. هدف دانشگاه ایجاد یک محیط پیشرو و جو پژوهشی پویا است که در آن آموزش علوم پایه در عالی ترین سطح با پژوهش بنیادی و کاربردی همراه باشد. دانشگاه از لحاظ آموزشی فقط به تربیت دانشجو در دوره‌های دکتری وکارشناسی ارشد در علوم پایه می‌پردازد.البته هم اکنون موسسهٔ غیرانتفاعی صوفی رازی نیز در کنار مرکز فعالیت کرده و دانش آموختگانی در رشته‌های فیزیک، ریاضی، فناوری اطلاعات در مقطع کارشناسی دارداین دانشگاه موفق شد 5 سال متوالی بیشترین تعداد مقالات ISI به تعداد هیئت علمی در سطح کشور را کسب کند.
*مدرسین و پژوهشگرا
مرکز دارای یک هسته مدرسین مقیم، متشکل از پژوهشگران فعال است. در هر ترم از تعدادی از استادان میهمان نیز، داخل و خارج کشور ، برای تحقیق و تدریس در مرکز، دعوت به عمل می­آید. از زمان تاسیس مرکز تاکنون استادان و مدرسان زیر برای تدریس و سخنرانی و راهنمای موضوعات رساله ، با مرکز همکاری کرده­ اند:

*


کتابخانه ترکمان؛ مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه زنجان




مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه زنجان
*فیزیک[ویرایش]*


آزاکوف، سیاوش: مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان [۴] 

بقال شوشتری، غلامحسین: مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان 

پیغمبریان، ناصر: مرکز تحقیقات اپتیک دانشگاه آریزونا، آمریکا 

توسلی، محمدتقی: دانشگاه تهران؛ مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان 

ثبوتی، یوسف: مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان (بنیانگذار و رئیس مرکز) 

خواجه پور، محمدرضا: مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان 

رضوی، محسن: انستیتوی فیزیک نظری دانشگاه آلبرتا، کانادا 

رنجبر دائمی، سیف­الله: مرکز بین­المللی فیزیک نظری آمریکا 

کاردر، مهران: انستیتوی تکنولوژی ماساچوست آمریکا 

مسعودالعالم، ابوالقاسم: مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان 

مشحون، بهرام: دانشکده فیزیک دانشگاه میسوری آمریکا 

منصوری، رضا: دانشگاه صنعتی شریف تهران؛ مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان 

ناراسیمان، مودومبای: مرکز بین­المللی فیزیک نظری، ایتالیا 
*ریاضی
*

 جمالی، علیرضا: دانشگاه تربیت معلم، تهرانخداوردیان، اوگانس: دانشگاه ایروان، ارمنستان 

رجوی، حیدر: دانشکده ریاضی، دانشگاه دالهاوزی، کانادا 

صدیقی، کریم: دانشگاه شیراز، شیراز 

محمودیان، عبدالله: دانشگاه صنعتی شریف ،تهران؛ مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان 

مهری، بهمن: دانشگاه صنعتی شریف ،تهران 
*شیمی*


نقی­زاده، جمشید: دانشگاه کالیفرنیا، سان­ فرانسیسکو، امریکا[۴] 

یلپانی، مجید: مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان 

کریمی، بابک: مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان 

کبودین، بابک: مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان 

حقیقی، بهزاد: مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان 

عبداللهی، حمید: مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی در علوم پایه، زنجان

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

فوق العاده س این دانشگاه :Y (732): 

دیوارم نداره ، دورش درختکاری شده ، چون پرفسور ثبوتی اعتقاد داره که دانشگاه ها نباید دیوار داشته باشن تا همه بتونن واردشون بشن و استفاده کنن :yahoo (1):

----------

